

Alternative software to Adobe Fireworks for Macbook Pro Retina Display? - pixelindot

Hey, I recently bought a macbook with retina display and realised how unusable Adobe Fireworks became. Being an interface designer, this tool was my holy grail. Anyone knows alternatives?
======
jokull
Keynote (seriously) or Sketch <http://www.bohemiancoding.com/sketch/>

